# Tau vs Eldar vs Eldar?



## Slappd (Jul 23, 2010)

My first game ever will be this Wednesday with my brother (experienced, but no pro), his friend (pro) and me (n00b). Both of them are Eldar, and I am the Tau. We are basing our armies off a 1500 point system, and they both seem to be going with heavy fire, quality over quantity. I need a lot of help on constructing my first list from scratch, otherwise I would feel dirty taking someone else's. Im open to tips, too. I need all the help I can get.

Anyone up to the challenge?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

You'll need at least two squads of Crisis Suits, preferably with Multi-tracker, MP and PR. A Hammerhead or two with railgun, SMS and Multi Trackers are devestating. Bare minimum, of FW, no upgrades, and only 1 squad of six. Kroot need at least 7 Hounds. Piranhas are excellent for contesting objectives on the last turn, so make sure you go second. Broadsides aren't that great, so leave 'em out. Shas'El as opposed to Shas'o. 8 Pathfinders in a DevFish equipped with SMS is an excellent choice, as the marklights will prove invaluable.

Remember, Tau are a MOBILE army, not a static one, so make extensive use of that 12" movement. For the Greater Good!


----------



## Slappd (Jul 23, 2010)

I just found out that I'm also going to be having two space marine players. Does that change anything?


----------



## Hunter909 (Aug 29, 2010)

If it was me i would most likely take a meched Tau army with lots of fire warriors (Strength 5 Weapons come in handy against marines). I make a firing line behind the Devilfishes, as you can fire from under them but can't be charged, then redeploy before the enemy gets to close to make it hurt. Use the Tau mobility to your advantage.


----------

